# Sounds of the Seasons - Oct 15



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

For those of you that have Cable or Satellite providers that carry the Music Choice line of musical stations for your television, the "Sounds of the Seasons" channel begins playing Halloween music 24 hours a day on Oct 15 through the 31st this year.

Just a heads up.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks a ton. I was searching through the channels yesterday.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I was just checking if they had it the other day, so I'm happy to hear that they will later this week.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

Darn ,, no longer on Direct TV


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

Do you know what channel it is on for Diretv?


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

comcast has it yay! I may just run sum speaker wire from the home theater to the porch so i dont need to buy any cd's.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Been listening all day as I make my "Petrified Cow" (Beef Jerky).

It really gets you in the mood. I just wish it had a "skip" button. Some of the things they play are just dumb. But I suppose someone probably like it.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

dont see on ATT UVerse. can get on my Sprint Cellphone at 5 bucks a month


----------



## Comfortkittie (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't get that either. I'm on a cable co-op so we aren't allowed to have any major cable companies that carry that. They don't even have on demand. It sucks being in the sticks!


----------



## raistlin_majere (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I am looking for it now!!


----------

